# Autopress button question



## digitalmikey (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello,

I am looking for a way so that when I activate the software or something that it will continuously press a button on my keyboard until I tell it to stop. Any ways to do this?

I am running Windows XP.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, 

If you have Visual Basic (VB.net) installed, you could write a simple program to do exactly that.


----------



## digitalmikey (Nov 1, 2007)

What would be the code? I'm not to good at programming.


----------



## digitalmikey (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

What key is that you want it to press?


----------



## digitalmikey (Nov 1, 2007)

The "C" button on the keyboard.


----------



## digitalmikey (Nov 1, 2007)

Any help anyone?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, I've had exams. 

Does the "C" have to be a specific case? (e.g. Uppercase or lowercase)


----------



## digitalmikey (Nov 1, 2007)

Nope. Just "c".


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

K, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

K, I wipped this up in about 15 minutes, so it may have some bugs. 
The .exe can be found in the /bin/release folder and it should open. 

You'll need an application to which this program will send the key to and it must be the active application when the pressing starts. 

Have fun and if you need anything else, please ask, or if there's anything that need's correcting.

DECLAIMER: For legal reasons, I have to insert this :smile: but by using the software, you're are agreeing that I, nor Tech Support Forums can be held liable for anything harm that may occur. 

I can assure you though that I made the program myself and tested it, it works fine.


----------



## dogoneshame (Apr 3, 2008)

i'd like to request a program, but I have no idea how to program it.
when (variable key) is pressed down, while key is pressed down, press that key many times.

Basically a turbo button, for my keyboard... where I can set what button presses.

with a delay before it starts automatically pressing it, that I can also set.
in miliseconds, please.

thank you in advance, I've been looking all over the place and I can't find this ANYWHERE.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi dogoneshame, Welcome to TSF. 

I would request you start another thread and explain with a bit more detail what you need.


----------



## soujiro08 (May 17, 2008)

hello, i was thinking of making another kind of thread but i decided not to since i have almost the same kind of problem. i need help in making a program the autopresses the "F9" but once every 2 seconds and the "enter" button once every quarter second. if its not not possible, even a program that would autopress the F9 and enter button simultaneously but very very quickly would be helpful. im sorry for the trouble but i wish someone could help me. ^^ thank you very much.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi soujiro08, welcome to TSF. 

I've found out over time that if you don't have visual studio installed on your computer, the program's I make will not work. 

What you are asking is very possible but if you don't have visual basic installed then there would be no point in me making it.

Do you have the program?


----------



## vikingz77 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello Jack

will u make another software like c_presser.. but can u change the "C" to "a".. i want it to press "a". No upper or lowercase.. THNX


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi viking, 

I got your PM before I got to this thread :smile: Just answer the questions in the email and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## hardsoda (Nov 30, 2008)

hi mister J.Sparrow u imresed me so much and i want to ask u for favor 
can u make a program witch press f1 buton on keyboard automaticaly?
PS: i am using windows vista sp 1


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi hardsoda, 

For future reference, please start a new thread even if your problem is similar to original posters. Thread 'hi-jacking' is looked down upon. 

I think we'll be ok in this case cause this thread is now fairly old. 

How often would you like the f1 key pressed?


----------



## hardsoda (Nov 30, 2008)

every 3 sec please :wink:


----------



## hardsoda (Nov 30, 2008)

sry for new post but i didnt find ane edin buton
i just want to see 
make it at every 1 sec


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Alrighty, here it is. 

I've tried something different this time, hopefully it works. 

In the zipped file, you'll find a setup.exe Run that and windows will install the program for you. It will then be available from the start menu (like any other program) and can be uninstalled via Add/Remove programs. 

The program itself is very crude. Once you hit the start button, there will be a 5 second delay and then it will start sending the F1 key every second. You have to make sure the application you want to send the key to is the active window. Now, because of the loop, it may be difficult to terminate the program once it get's going. Worst comes to worst press Ctrl + Alt + Del > click on the processes tab and end the F1 sender process. 

I've tested both the installation and functionality of the application on the laptop and it seems to work, but please use it at your own discretion, neither TSF nor I can take any responsibility for what it might do. 

That said, have fun. Post back if you have any issues.


----------



## hardsoda (Nov 30, 2008)

i want to thx u coz u make for me a great program 
god bless u


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

You're welcome. I'm glad it works.


----------



## doodgee (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello JACK .
I need same auto press but 2 keys need key "A every 2 sec" key "S every sec"

its like (Press A wait 1 sec / press S wait 2 sec/ press A wait 1 sec/ press S wait 2 sec....... and ower and ower ..) here interval betven A and S butons.

can you make exe like F1 presser for XP professional SP2

thanks so much for help


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Changed the required code, build went ok so I didn't test it. 

If it doesn't work like it should, shoot me a PM and I'll try and fix it


----------



## L337 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey guys/gals, i hope im not being rude in asking this and feel free to tell me to stfu and gtfo if it is, :lol; but why on gods green earth would anyone need a prog/script to press a particular key [or sequence of keys] repeatedly???O_O ??????


I am truly puzzled, somone please enlighten me.

P.S. Mr. Sparrow you are a true gent giving the help you do in here 
(even though i havnt got the slightest what the help is helping achieve) :lol:


1337


----------



## Keyes (Aug 28, 2009)

I just had a huge specific answer written up for you L337, and my computer decided to backpage and delete it all...so in short, Online games. Skipping over the ridiculous parts of games that take hours on end and are very boring.

For me, I'm looking for a program for Windows Vista which will repeatedly press the a button in the active window(Approximately 10 times a second) which is easily turned on and off via another key like Alt or some other nonused key. Alt turning it both on, and Off. 

I do not have the programs you have talked about, but if you say the program you make would need me to get the program you talk about, I certainly will. Thanks in advance for your help almight pirate one.

Also, i think you'll enjoy knowing that its for a pirate game


----------



## L337 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you keyes, gaming makes so much sense now you say it,.....

You gamers are all a bunch of nutters :lol:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:lol: 

@ Keyes - I know there's a way to do what you want, but I haven't done it yet (stopping the application when a certain key is pressed) 

My workload currently is through the roof so I can't really mess around with the code, but you guys are free to modify it as you see fit, it's really very easy. Open the .sln file within the zipped folder using visual studio and you'll have access to the GUI and the code.


----------



## cayysan (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello Jack Sparrow, I tried your C auto press button.. and it was excellent.. I would need a same script but with the "shift" button.. I'm a total newbie in computer but would like to have it.. You would save my day if u helped me: ) thx a lot.. got member on this site just to beg u for this.


----------



## gubrakburger (Aug 21, 2010)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Alrighty, here it is.
> 
> I've tried something different this time, hopefully it works.
> 
> ...


its pressing esc key instead of f1.. can you fix it?


----------



## omartsf (Sep 3, 2010)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Alrighty, here it is.
> 
> I've tried something different this time, hopefully it works.
> 
> ...




Yours program is so good
i tried and it works perfect
but i dont know nothing about computers :4-dontkno
so can you please upload a new one the does the same thing
but could you change the time to 5 minutes:grin:


----------



## andregiraot (Mar 8, 2011)

jack, would you help me?
I need the same program, but pressing the buttom 1
as fast as it can!
hahaha!
just kidding
1sec or half sec would be great


----------



## andregiraot (Mar 8, 2011)

actually


----------



## andregiraot (Mar 8, 2011)

needed something that looks more difficult


----------



## Awesomenity (May 15, 2011)

Sorry for hijacking this thread, but can someone make me the exact same program, but with Ctrl+X pressed 10 times pressed each second?

Thanks in advance, 
Awesomenity


----------

